

Elementary OS - albertzeyer
http://elementaryos.org/developer/tech

======
albertzeyer
There isn't really an about page but this tech overview gives a good
impression about its design goals.

Some earlier discussions:

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2091736>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2781891>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4784070>

